

Sencha Touch - Mobile App Framework - f1gm3nt
http://www.sencha.com/products/touch/

======
f1gm3nt
Pretty cool little framework, still in beta and viewed the demos on my Android
phone. Didn't work as well as I'd hoped, but this is still in beta. =(

------
i386
The demo is amazingly smooth on the iPad.

